# Live Blog: NAB 2015



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2015)

```
<p>We’ll be involved in a Live Blog that will be running all week for NAB 2015 in Las Vegas, which was organized by <a href="http://www.planet5d.com" target="_blank">Mitch at Planet5D</a>. Almost 30 sites will be updating from the show floor and it’ll all be here in one live feed.</p>
<p><iframe src="http://v.24liveblog.com/live/?id=1259914" width="100%" height="90000px" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"></iframe></p>
```


----------



## leGreve (Apr 13, 2015)

Good stuff... Id like to encourage you to share anything you find interesting, not just canon.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 13, 2015)

What time is the Blackmagic press conference. Really looking forward to learning more about the URSA mini. Still can't believe it is only US$ 2995.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 13, 2015)

9:30am Vegas time.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 13, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> 9:30am Vegas time.



Thanks, PureClassA.

Will definitely be an interesting PC. Looking forward to the details.


----------



## bereninga (Apr 13, 2015)

8K already? It's funny that Canon just came out w/ 4K devices while others are moving onto 8K.


----------



## mkabi (Apr 13, 2015)

Kinda let down...
Don't get me wrong, the Ursa and micro cameras are great and everything. 
But I feel that even the ursa mini is a bit on the big side (I was never into shoulder mounted cameras) and the micro is a bit on the too small side.

Last night I was getting super excited...
Especially after I saw this rumor:
http://www.43rumors.com/ft2-is-that-the-new-4k-blackmagic-pocket-cinema-camera-ii/

It was the perfect size, not too much internal recording, not too little either.
I was imagining preordering 2 of these. But alas... t'was just a rumor.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 13, 2015)

mkabi,

Blackmagic was out to make a cinema camera to directly rival the FS7, right down to the size and weight. Mission accomplished. AND, they made it with a native EF mount, internal 4K RAW and ProRes, and $2000 cheaper than the FS7... $4000 cheaper if you consider the necissity to add the $2000 accessory to the Sony just to get the RAW and ProRes the BMC already has. MEGA HUGE WIN for blackmagic. They are doing what Canon SHOULD be doing


----------



## Etienne (Apr 14, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> What time is the Blackmagic press conference. Really looking forward to learning more about the URSA mini. Still can't believe it is only US$ 2995.



I'm curious about the mini, but wait for the reviews. It ends up about the same price as the Sony: $4999 for the version with 15 stops DR, and you have to add another $2000 for the shoulder mount and Viewfinder. There is no viewfinder on the base unit, so it's almost a must to buy the $1500 view finder.

I'm hoping this is the killer camera of the year, and still $9000 less than the C300 mk II, with viewfinder and shoulder mount


----------

